# 2001 Jetta VR6 O1M to 02J Swap Notes and Wiring.



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am going to post up some stuff having to do with the wiring on my jetta transmission swap. Like many my 01M ate up its own internals, leaving me with a nice car I couldnt drive. So I read some stuff about the diesel swap and decided to do it. The wiring is a bit different. You dont need a dust shield between engine and trans, and I think the axles are the same ( I used manual ones, but I still have the old autos and they looked exactly alike, visually, I didnt mic them or anything.) The computer needs to be swapped for a 5 speed version. Thats all I can think of now.
** This is just a general guide. If you fry or break something its not my fault. I am assuming at all times you have the correct wiring diagram and can read/understand it also**


That is my Multi function transmission range switch. which plugged into the automatic trans. in a nutshell it let the park neutral 175 relay and TCU know what gear the trans was in for reverse light, starter function and some other stuff probably. The reverse light switch needs to use the +12v GRN/BLK wire on one side, and the other side hook to (RD/YEL and Yel/Gry) then use those wires under the dash to make the connection the the blue? reverse light wire on the 175 relay. going to use 3 of these wires ( Red/Yellow, Yellow/ Grey and Green/Black if I remember correct). to connect the reverse light switch on the new trans. They are just used as a pass thru for reverse light voltage. Test Continuity on them at their respective TCU pin and cut, cap also.** I used 3 wires because I doubled up ( RD/YL + Yel/GRY) on the reverse lights, because I was concerned with current VS wire diameter.** Cap off the rest with heatshrink so they seal well and will not cause problems.


----------



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

*175 Relay*

Sorry for the blurry picture, if you have the diagram you get the idea


----------



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

*175 Relay*


----------



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Starter Interlock Switch*










You need a 53 relay in place of your old 157 relay. The sockets are the same, you just need to change some wires around. I just disconnected pins from connectors on stuff where I needed to minimize mid wire splices. First you need to Find D50B on your ignition switch, and trace to where it goes on the 175 relay. Mine was red/black i think. Noticed the diagram called for a 2.5mm wire for the 5 speed vs a 1.0mm or something for auto. I took the pins out of the switch and relay, and replaced the whole thing with a bigger wire. Next I connected the wire which runs between the 157 relay and the starter. remove the pin and place in the proper socket on the old 157 /new 53 relay socket. If your lucky and got the whole harness like I did, the clutch pedal wires were already hooked to the relay, other you will have to run them to the proper pins for your year, using the diagrams. Then remove the ground pin from the old 157 socket and place it in the right spot for the 57 relay. Thats all for now


----------



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Starter Switch D50B With New Wire*


----------



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

*That awful TCU connector*


----------



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

*I like the look. It even Matches!!*


----------

